# Tennessee competition?



## LabMut (Mar 14, 2011)

Would anyone attend a comp in Nashville?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 14, 2011)

Me, if it's at the right time


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely. Gives me an excuse to visit family


----------



## LabMut (Mar 15, 2011)

Well there's three of us so far... There are several people from my school that would come too. Would anyone want to participate in organizing it? I've been to two, but never organized one.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 15, 2011)

If there are enough rounds of OH.


----------



## LabMut (Mar 15, 2011)

How many rounds is that?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 15, 2011)

You'd also need a delegate...


----------



## LabMut (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I know. I was reading through the WCA regulations page and it seems that I would need a lot of things. I'm pretty sure I've got the venue down. Besides that, I don't have much of anything else. So I was trying to see how much interest there would be in the comp before I go to the trouble of organizing it.


----------



## Carson (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm pretty limited in which weekends I have free for the next several months due to school, (Saturday classes) but if it fell on a free weekend I would probably attend. I am not a delegate, so I could not fulfill that roll, but I have helped with quite a few competitions, so I can assist with the running of things.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 15, 2011)

Where in nashville?


----------



## LabMut (Mar 15, 2011)

Carson, that would be really helpful! I'm still not really sure what the date should be, but I'll try to make it a time you could come. 

Cuberkid, I'm hoping that I can host it at my school, Belmont. It's downtown, so there are plenty of hotels and stuff nearby.


----------



## Bob (Mar 16, 2011)

Only if it came with a free flight.


----------



## LabMut (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha sorry Bob, not until I win the lottery!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awsome, If you could have Megaminx and in mid summer I would be 100% on board


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 16, 2011)

I would definitely go! If some other people that I know went and if not I'd still probably go. Got some family in Nashville.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2011)

If the date were good for my family and other conditions were met, I could probably be delegate (and bring timers!) (and maybe bring several more competitors!). Sometime in summer would probably be best.

If you're really interested in doing this, your next step is probably to find a good venue. So perhaps you should take this up with Belmont. Be sure to look at the CubingUSA competition guide and the regulations so you know exactly what you need in the way of a venue.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 16, 2011)

Someone drive me.


----------



## LabMut (Mar 17, 2011)

Mike, that would be so great!! I'll talk to somebody here and see about getting a room! Thanks for the help!

Shaden, I was hoping some of you Lexington people would come! It's only like a 3 hour drive, so it's not super far. You should see if you can put together a group of people and all carpool!


----------

